# coffee_forums: RT @scaeUK: SCAE Coffee Diploma System May Course Dates and Details ht



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

coffee_forums: RT @scaeUK: SCAE Coffee Diploma System May Course Dates and Details http://t.co/a1PHwVhvz0 #coffee #scaecds #scaeuk #education #barista

More...

Follow Coffee Forums UK on Twitter @coffee_forums


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

*
404 Page Not Found
*


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Considering it's about course dates from over 4 years ago, that's hardly surprising.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

OK, I didn't notice that, but it came up in my 'New Posts' today.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

-Mac said:


> OK, I didn't notice that, but it came up in my 'New Posts' today.


Was a couple spam posts that got removed.


----------

